# A Betta's POV



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

When I first arrived to the local pet store, I was vibrant and full of life. Sure, I was confined to a tiny space with water cool enough to make me feel sluggish and dull, but there were so many other fish to flare at. I would swim for hours around my cup, showing my beard and bright colors to any other Betta that dared to get close.

The next day, I had grown tired and bored of the endless competition. Having so many other challengers around me was stressing me out, and I began to bite and nip at my fins, annoyed with the lack of space I was provided, and the cool temperature of the water, and the filth of my feces I could still see at the bottom right corner. 

The day after, and I was far too tired to even pull at my fraying fins. The other Bettas held no interest to me, and I none to them. There was no energy left to react to the others. I spent the entirety of the hours huddled at the bottom, occasionally swimming up to gulp some air and half-heartedly flare at the red male to my left. 

An unknown amount of time passed, and I hadn't eaten for a week by now. The Betta in the cup behind me had perished. It made me grow more anxious every time I caught sight of his fuzzy body, limp and pale at the bottom, no movement in the water. I worried about that happening to me, and I began to tear at my fins again, taking it out on my tail the most. 

Another few days passed, and I no longer had the energy to worry about the future. I knew I would die within the next week; I hadn't eaten, I hadn't had any water changes, and I was constantly cold. 

Suddenly I was startled into movement, hands closing around my prison and lifting me up. I swam in panicked circles, surfing the plastic and feebly flaring as a challenge. 

After being jostled around in a cart and a strange vehicle, I found myself placed into a huge, warm tank. Although I frantically tried to swim down, I couldn't. Bit by bit, the warmer water seeped in, until I was finally released into my new home.

It was warm and spacious, with many plants to hide on or under or around, and I was fed a few pellets which I immediately gobbled up. I wish I had been fed more, and retreated into my cave, peeking out. 

I knew that this was where I belonged, and that I would be well taken care of. My color came back, and I stopped biting my fins, too busy exploring my tank or practicing flaring. 

I lived many happy years with my human, knowing that they had saved me.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

It was sad, and happy at the same time, and true for a lot of betta's in chain stores.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

beautiful Betta said:


> It was sad, and happy at the same time, and true for a lot of betta's in chain stores.


I've gone to the pet store every day for the past three (I got my tax returns and immediately decided spending 30$ on the master liquid test kit and 20$ on fun stuff was the sane thing to do) and I can't look at the Bettas without getting angry. My friend accompanied me today, and when she remarked on them, I launched into a ten minute rant on their conditions. A passing employee heard me, stopped, then quickly walked past while avoiding eye contact. Oopsie


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice BettaBabyBoo :welldone:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Morguex said:


> Very nice BettaBabyBoo :welldone:


:thankyou:


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Awww.. that was touching.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Araielle said:


> Awww.. that was touching.


Thank you~


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so glad this had a happy ending, I was beginning to worry it wouldn't. This is great, very nicely written.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Kali said:


> I'm so glad this had a happy ending, I was beginning to worry it wouldn't. This is great, very nicely written.


I'm not a very good artist, but I love writing. Thank you MUCHLY :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I shivered at this, it touched my right in the heart c: <3


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> I shivered at this, it touched my right in the heart c: <3


I didn't want it to end sadly :c


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

its sweet. Petstores make me so mad.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> its sweet. Petstores make me so mad.


It really pisses me off  I hear people say that fish are just fish, and it's upsetting


----------

